# Amazed At My Maul - Gransfors Bruks Splitting Maul #450



## turbocruiser (Feb 27, 2012)

As you all might remember I recently started a thread about the Stihl maul that I purchased and promptly returned because the head was wobbling loose almost immediately after using it for the first time.  Here's a link to that thread:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/87857/P0/

Although I think that experience was extremely unique to that specific specimen, and I agree that the Stihl is a terrific tool, I also openly admitted that the Stihl was only slightly better at busting up big rounds than my trusty Fiskars X27.  

Well, as much as I love the Fiskars for splitting most stuff, I find it frustrating on specific species like Elms, Fruit Woods, and some Nut Woods.  Since I simply cannot help overthinking things over and over, I kept wondering whether one of my other options, specifically the Gransfors Bruks Splitting Maul would have been better.  After much agonizing about the absolutely astronomical price of $175 I decided I didn't want to spend that much money on any axe.  I also considered and reconsidered another one of my original options, specifically the Ox Head maul that has same head the Stihl has but which also has a special system for anchoring the axe head.  However for the few swings when the Stihl wasn't wobbly I realized right away that it was only slightly better at busting up big rounds than the Fiskars.  So I sort of settled on sticking strictly with the Fiskars.  However, almost accidentally I then found the fabulous Gransfors Bruks on a special sale for $160 including shipping from the folks at Wiseman Trading Company     http://www.wisementrading.com/woodworking/gransfors_axe.htm  and I had to have it.  I don't know why I would have cared so much about saving some $20 bucks or so when spending a really ridiculous $160 on an axe, but, that's the thing about overthinking things over and over!  

Anyway, as a summary statement, I am so absolutely pleased I purchased this tool!  Almost anything I say will simply understate how beautifully balanced and extremely effective this tool is.  Seriously this thing is absolutely amazing.  I spent several hours today slicing through several types of elm, apple, peach and pecan.  The same stuff I would whack on repeatedly with the Fiskars or with the Stihl took no more than two strikes to split with the Gransfors Bruks!  I almost thought that I was dreaming but time after time I split stuff on the first strike or the second strike at the most.  Now granted I gave it super strong swings but still everything split "easily".  When I switched to splitting Pine I almost started showing off with weak swings that split the stuff with not much more than the weight of the maul through the round!  Again I almost thought I was dreaming but I was absolutely awake.  After this exciting experience I think I would still spend the $175 plus shipping most stores are charging at this time for the Gransfors Bruks.  I just now noticed that Wiseman Trading Company's special sale isn't advertised anymore (hopefully they'll bring it back) but they're basically charging $174 including shipping and I admit I'd spend that given the absolutely amazing performance of this superb tool.  I know that many fine folks here would still say I'm completely crazy (and you are correct on many other levels!) but seriously sometimes the extra money is more than worth it.  The satisfaction of splitting tough stuff, for me makes this one of those times.

Again I'll add that my experience with the Stihl was totally unique (I think the handle was probably wet at assembly and then as it shrunk it slopped loose) and I admit the Stihl branded axe with the Ox Head axe head and also the Ox Head branded axe with the same Ox Head axe head along with their special anchoring system are all terrific tools so I don't intend any insult to anyone who owns one of those but I'm basically just sharing some amazement at how beautifully balanced and extremely effective the Gransfors Bruks Splitting Maul is for the folks who are considering the crazy amount they're asking for their tool.  Well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## pen (Feb 27, 2012)

It's a beautiful tool, and I'd love to swing one at a few rounds, but they need to work on that price for me to ever become an owner (no elm in my neck of the woods).

Thanks for the review, and very glad you found a tool you are happy with!

pen


----------



## turbocruiser (Feb 27, 2012)

pen said:
			
		

> It's a beautiful tool, and I'd love to swing one at a few rounds, but they need to work on that price for me to ever become an owner (no elm in my neck of the woods).
> 
> Thanks for the review, and very glad you found a tool you are happy with!
> 
> pen



Thanks!  I agree it's an insane amount of money for any axe but the thrill of how effective it is makes it worth it for me.  If I was only splitting stuff like Ash, Aspen, Pine I wouldn't spend so much at all but with some stuff like the Elm and assorted Fruit Woods and Nut Woods I typically get for free it's worth it, at least as far as I'm concerned.  Again, prior to actually trying this maul no way would I say that and even as I paid the price I thought that I was crazier than I actually am, haha.  Anyways thanks again.


----------



## turbocruiser (Feb 29, 2012)

Hopefully this isn't in the repost category but I thought this was fun watching ... hope everyone enjoys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E89nlVmPeeU 

I am starting to feel the need to collect these axes!  I should rename my recently acquired 450 "The Gateway Axe"!


----------



## stejus (Feb 29, 2012)

Not too many of these craft shops left around these parts anymore.  Nice to see fine craftsmenship!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 29, 2012)

turbocruiser said:
			
		

> As you all might remember I recently started a thread about the Stihl maul that I purchased and promptly returned because the head was wobbling loose almost immediately after using it for the first time.  Here's a link to that thread:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/87857/P0/
> 
> ...



Will someone give me the Cliff's notes version of this?


----------



## Sisu (Feb 29, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Will someone give me the Cliff's notes version of this?



GrÃ¤nsfors makes a pretty sweet $160.00 maul.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 29, 2012)

Sisu said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it.


----------



## gerry100 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Sisu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$160.00?  Does it swing itself?


----------



## turbocruiser (Mar 1, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Sisu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's too funnay!  I guess I really ramble on sometimes, just wanted everyone to know the extent of my overthinking!  Mission Accomplished!  Haha.


----------



## trailmaker (Mar 1, 2012)

I've got one myself.  It's a well crafted and designed tool.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 1, 2012)

gerry100 said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't get the maul.  I "got" the jist of that massive, War and Peace-like post.


----------



## ethanhudson (Mar 1, 2012)

$160 for a maul is crazy.  I paid less than 1/10th of that price for my maul and it works like a champ.  For $229 you coulda bought one of these: http://www.menards.com/main/lawn-ga...t-electric-log-splitter/p-1657774-c-10115.htm and it splits the wood for you...


----------



## turbocruiser (Mar 1, 2012)

ethanhudson said:
			
		

> $160 for a maul is crazy.  I paid less than 1/10th of that price for my maul and it works like a champ.  For $229 you coulda bought one of these: http://www.menards.com/main/lawn-ga...t-electric-log-splitter/p-1657774-c-10115.htm and it splits the wood for you...



Uhh, I don't want something that splits the wood for me.  If you don't like the price (that I already admitted was "absolutely astronomical") then don't pay the price.  For me I'd much rather have a $160 maul than a $229 splitter; you can't take that splitter alone into the forest for splitting stuff without a generator anyway so add the price of your generator to the price of your splitter and I am way ahead.


----------



## ethanhudson (Mar 1, 2012)

turbocruiser said:
			
		

> ethanhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure it's a really great, well made maul, and I certainly wouldn't buy the electric splitter that I linked to.  My comment was just intended to reaffirm that you are crazy for spending $160 on a maul; not that you should buy an electric log splitter.  After knowing that you spent $160 on a maul I kinda doubt you're the type of fella who buys cheap $220 splitters. I think this would be more up your alley: http://www.blockbuster-inc.com/22-22.html


----------



## turbocruiser (Mar 2, 2012)

ethanhudson said:
			
		

> turbocruiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I definitely don't get why your hostility here is warranted, if I have offended you or anyone I apologize very sincerely.  If it makes you half as hostile I initially only spent some $86 (roughly half of $160) on my maul (and without any "indecision") which didn't workout very well.  That then led to the overthinking on mauls that I teased myself about pretty publicly.  Either which way I'm happy to have this maul, and you are happy to have your maul, so let's agree to disagree about how I spend my money.  Thanks.


----------



## ethanhudson (Mar 2, 2012)

Didn't mean to come off as hostile, if I did I apologize.  Was just trying to clarify my original comment which was in jest.


----------



## turbocruiser (Mar 2, 2012)

ethanhudson said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to come off as hostile, if I did I apologize.  Was just trying to clarify my original comment which was in jest.



Okay that is totally fair sorry for any misperceptions on my part; sometimes it is hard to tell joke from poke on these internets!  My apologies for any hostility on my end.


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 2, 2012)

Got to say, $160 is nuts. But it looks cool as heck, and I'd like to swing it a few times.


----------



## MarkinNC (Mar 2, 2012)

I've looked at them and they do look nice.  The handle being 28 inches and fear of over-strikes has kept me away.


----------



## turbocruiser (Mar 2, 2012)

MarkinNC said:
			
		

> I've looked at them and they do look nice.  The handle being 28 inches and fear of over-strikes has kept me away.



Just as clarification the handle is 31".


----------

